# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  ابرز عناوين الصحف السياسية الصادرة الاثنين 19 ديسمبر 2016م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف الصادرة الاثنين 19 ديسمبر 2016م

أخبار اليوم:

نائب رئيس الجمهورية يدلى بتصريحات حول العصيان والوطنى يتهم المعارضة بخلق الفوضى
البشير يذكر فى احتفال عسكرى بما كان عليه الجيش فى "89"
مساعد رئيس الجمهورية ينفي وجود معتقلين سياسيين
حميدة يتهم جهات باطلاق الشائعات حول وجود رؤوس مشعة

سودان فيشن:

مشاورات لتشكيل حكومة الوفاق الوطني تتزامن مع احتفالات الاستقلال
536 مليون دولار لخطة الاستجابة الانسانية بالسودان للعام 2016
معتز موسى: 3 خطط للارتقاء واصلاح اجهزة الدولة

الوطن:

الرئاسة: دعوات العصيان لن تكسر ارادتنا
الشرطة تضع ترتيبات خاصة للأمن بالخرطوم وبورتسودان ومدني
سوريا تعلن استعدادها لسد حاجة السودان من الدواء !!
المشغل الوطني للاتصالات يحي ذكرى اعلان الاستقلال من داخل البرلمان

الصحافة:

الرئيس: وصلنا مرحلة تصنيع الطائرات و القنابل الذكية والصواريخ الموجهة
نائب الرئيس (العصيان المدني) لن يحقق شيئاً
أعلن اعادة بنك أم درمان الوطني كاملاً للقوات المسلحة
اتفاق بين لجنة الحوار والبرلمان على إجازة التعديلات الدستورية

 التيار:

ابراهيم محمود: ما عندنا معتقلين سياسيين والعصيان ( Big Zero)
العدل اعلان نتائج التحقيق في حادثة فداسي خلال يومين
البنك الدولي: شرق السودان الاكثر فقرا ويشكل محوراً للهجرة غير الشرعية
جدل بين الاطباء ورجال الدين بخصوص نقل اعضاء المتوفيين دماغياً
السلطات تضبط جسماً مشعاً بامدرمان
الحكومة تعلن تعميم استخدام البنزين المزوج بالايثانول العام القادم

السوداني:

الوطني: العصيان المدني سيكون صفراً كبيراً
طرح 25 الف فرصة لتشغيل شباب الخرطوم
بدء محاكمة موظف باختلاس 3 مليارات جنيه بمعبر اشكيت
البشير : الجيش وصل مرحلة متقدمة في مجال المعدات
صحة الخطوم: اكتمال عملية تخلص مستشفي الذرة من الاجهزة المشعة
النقابة : انتظام حركة المواصلات اليوم ولن نستجيب لدعوات العصيان

المجهر السياسي:

مساعد الرئيس: دعوات العصيان معارك في الهواء
تفاصيل جديدة في محاكمة 10 افراد من حركات دارفور بتهم تقويض النظام الدستوري
البرلمان المصري يطالب بفتح الحدود مع السودان
انتظام حركة المواصلات بكافة خطوط الولاية اليوم
اتهم من وصفهم بالاصنام بتسريب شائعة اشعاعات مستشفي الذرة... مامون حميدة: ترحيل الرؤوس المشعة لخارج البلاد عبر الخطوط الاماراتية

آخر لحظة:

الرئيس: الجيش وصل مرحلة متقدمة في مجال المعدات
الوطني يقلل من العصيان واحزاب معارضة تؤيد
جدل بين علماء السودان واطباء حول نقل اعضاء المتوفين دماغياً
حميدة: اعدنا رؤوس مشعة الى مصدرها
نواب يشنون هجوماً عنيفاً على وزارة العدل
البشير يؤكد دعمه واهتمامه بالبرلمان الافريقي

الرأى العام:

الوطني العصيان كان وسيظل ( صفراً كبيراً)
مجلس الوزراء يجيز الموازنة الجديدة مساء اليوم
الرأى العام... تتحصل على تفاصيل التعديلات الدستورية
ايداع الموازنة الجديدة منضدة البرلمان غداً

الانتباهة:

الرئيس: ننتج قنابل ذكية وصواريخ موجهة
الحكومة تستخف بدعوة العصيان اليوم وتصفه بـ(كلام في الهوا)
الحكومة ترحل رؤوساَ مشعة للخارج.. سلفا يوجه بمحاربة الفساد في مؤسسات الشرطة
نشر وحدات امنية لتامين جوبا
حميدة : مستشفي الذرة منذ 1967 يحتله اصنام
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبرزعناوين صحف الخرطوم الصادرة صباح اليوم الإثنين

الرأي العام :-
* الوطني : العصيان كان وسيظل ((صفرا كبيرا)) .
* مجلس الوزراء يجيز الموازنة الجديدة مساء اليوم .

أخبار اليوم :-
* نائب رئيس الجمهورية يدلي بتصريحات حول العصيان والوطني يتهم المعارضة بخلق الفوضي .
*  نزع الأجهزة الطبية عن المتوفين دماغيا ونقل أعضائهم للأحياء يثير جدلا  واسعا بين الأطباء ورجال الدين. * مساعد رئيس الجمهورية ينفي وجود معتقلين  سياسيين .
* حميدة يتهم جهات بإطلاق الشائعات حول وجود رؤوس مشعة .

الصحافة :-
* الرئيس : وصلنا مرحلة تصنيع الطائرات والقنابل الذكية والصواريخ الموجهة .
* نائب الرئيس : العصيان المدني لن يحقق شيئا .
* اتفاق بين لجنة الحوار والبرلمان علي إجازة التعديلات الدستورية .

الأيام :-
* الرئاسة تقلل من العصيان وتقول انها لن تسمح بأي تهديد للأمن .
* "تنسيقية" الحوار تطالب بتقليص صلاحيات الرئيس .
* ترقب في الشارع السوداني لدعوة إعتصام مدني جديدة .
* الرئيس : الجيش وصل مرحلة متقدمة في مجال المعدات .
* تعميم تجربة مزج البنزين بالإثانول في جميع محطات الوقود العام المقبل .

السوداني :-
* الوطني : العصيان المدني سيكون صفرا كبيرا .
* طرح (25) ألف فرصة لتشغيل شباب الخرطوم .
* بدء محاكمة موظف بإختلاس 3 مليارات جنيه بمعبر أشكيت .
* جدل بين الأطباء ورجال الدين حول نقل الأعضاء من الموتي دماغيا .

الوطن :-
* الرئاسة : دعوات العصيان لن تكسر إرادتنا .
* الشرطة تضع ترتيبات خاصة للأمن بالخرطوم وبورتسودان ومدني .
* سوريا تعلن إستعدادها لسد حاجة السودان من الدواء .
* المشغل الوطني للإتصالات يحيي ذكري الإستقلال من داخل البرلمان .
* هيئة علماء السودان تنتقد دعاة العصيان المدني .

الإنتباهة :-
* الرئيس : ننتج قنابل ذكية وصواريخ موجهة .
* الحكومة تستخف بدعوة العصيان اليوم وتصفه ب(كلام في الهوا) .
* الحكومة ترحل رؤوسا مشعة للخارج .
* سلفا يوجه بمحاربة الفساد في مؤسسات الشرطة .
* محكمة تأمر نيابة أمن الدولة بالقبض علي مدير شركة الهدف .

آخر لحظة :-
* الرئيس : الجيش وصل مرحلة متقدمة في مجال المعدات .
* الوطني يقلل من العصيان وأحزاب معارضة تؤيد .

الأهرام اليوم :-
* الوطني : جهات تسعي لضرب السودان والحالمين بالتغيير واهمين .
* أحزاب الحوار تطالب بإعطاء رئيس الوزراء إختصاص تشكيل الحكومة .
* السودان يسعي لفتح سفارات بدول أمريكا اللاتينية .
* مطار كنانة الدولي يبدأ رحلات الطيران التجريبي 25 ديسمبر .

ألوان :-
* اختطاف سيارة أحد رجال الإدارة الأهلية بشمال دارفور .
* الوطني يتهم المعارضة بالتخطيط لخلق الفوضي وتدمير البلاد .

التيار :-
* ابراهيم محمود : ما عندنا معتقلين سياسيين والعصيان (big zero)
* العدل : إعلان نتائج التحقيق في حادثة فداسي خلال يومين .
* سوداتل تطلق خدمة الجيل الرابع بدءا من يناير .
* السجن ((12)) عاما لمدانة ضبط بحوزتها 1200 رأس حشيش .
* السلطات تضبط جسما مشعا بأمدرمان .

الصيحة :-
* البنك الدولي : شرق السودان الأكثر فقرا ويشكل محورا للهجرة غيرالشرعية .
* مأمون حميدة : مستوردو أجهزة تشخيص السرطان ((أصنام)) .
* حسبو : لن نترك البلاد نهبا لعملاء المخابرات الأمريكية والإسرائيلية .
* مشروع التعديلات الدستورية يحرم رئيس الوزراء من عزل أي وزير .

المجهر السياسي :-
* مساعد الرئيس : دعوات العصيان معارك في الهواء .
* انتظام حركة المواصلات بكافة خطوط الولاية اليوم .
* البرلمان المصري يطالب بفتح الحدود مع السودان .
* تفاصيل جديدة في محاكمة (10) أفراد من حركات دارفور بتهم تقويض النظام الدستوري .

اليوم التالي :-
* رئيس الجمهورية يوجه بتوفير السكن والخدمات للقوات المسلحة .
* أحزاب دارفور : دعوة العصيان خذلان من المعارضة .
* الخرطوم تحتفل بذكري الإستقلال من داخل البرلمان اليوم .
* الشرطة تناقش خطط تأمين أعياد الإستقلال والميلاد .

الجريدة :-
* تصاعد الدعوات للعصيان والحكومة تشدد : (النتيجة ستكون صفرا كبيرا) .
* أهالي الجريف يرفضون الوساطات ويتمسكون بإطلاق المعتقلين والخطة الإسكانية .
* تعطل (470) من عربات النظافة بالخرطوم .
* وزير البيئة يحذر من خطر النفايات الطبية .
* إتحاد العمال : منسوبو الخدمة المدنية لن يشاركوا في العصيان .

القوات المسلحة :-
* البشير يؤكد علي إستمرارية مشروع السكن ليشمل كافة منسوبي القوات المسلحة .
* نائب الرئيس : الحوار الطريق الأمثل للإستقرار والعصيان لن يحقق شيئا .
* الخرطوم تحتفل بذكري الإستقلال من داخل البرلمان اليوم .
* الخرطوم وجوبا تبحثان تجديد إتفاقية النفط . 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

















*

----------

